#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΕλΕΜ - Απόστολος Ευθυμιάδης - Ρόλος του ΤΕΕ & των Μηχανικών στην ανάπτυξη

## Xάρης

Παρακολουθήστε παρακάτω ένα βίντεο 8':25'' του Απόστολου Ευθυμιάδη, υποψήφιου με την ΕλΕΜ στην Επιστημονική Επιτροπή Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών του ΤΕΕ, όπου αναπτύσσει κάποιες προτάσεις για την *ανάπτυξη της χώρας* και το ρόλο του ΤΕΕ και των Μηχανικών στην προσπάθεια αυτή.

----------

